# Talking Turkey and Proper Table Manners



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

That time of year to review how to cook and carve a perfect turkey for Thanksgiving and how not to embarrass ourselves when we dine with friends and family!

*Turkey Cooking and Carving Tips.*

*Proper Table Manners.*


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Holiday meals at our house are nothing short of domestic chaos (especially the year my brother tried frying a frozen turkey). Any measure of formality goes out the window. The only rule is that you must wear a shirt at the table.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanksgiving seemingly will be at the lady friend's this year. Other than baking a cranberry pie, I have no clue.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^Cranberry Pie? A new concept to me, but it does sound potentially very tasty! Would you be so kind as to share your recipe, my friend?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I will most likely have Thanksgiving at a friend's house and his girlfriend will make a big meal so I better save my appetite.


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

This year, I was amazed at the number of folks electing not to have Turkey for Thanksgiving: it's like a trend suddenly ending.

We didn't. We celebrate at my father's house, and my mother (RIP) was the one who always prepared Thanksgiving dinner (my dad did all the other cooking, 364/365). This year he asked my brother and me, "is turkey actually anyone's favorite dinner?", the honest answer to which is of course "no".

So we had lasagna and shrimp creole.

Partly this was because he didn't want to fuss of dealing with a turkey (he has two kitchens, and at Thanksgiving both would go full tilt, since a fair number of folks are fed there), but also... we just elected to relax and enjoy the company.

I still may try a deep-fried turkey next year.

DH


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Heck, there isn't any record of turkey being eaten at the first Thanksgiving. Venison, though, was plentiful.


----------

